# Sir James Galway



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Heading this evening to hear Sir James Galway in concert with the Ulster orchestra. Waterfront hall Belfast is sold out.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I,d have kept that one quiet!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't see why. Each to their own and all that ....


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Was well chuffed, got to go back stage after the concert to meet him in person. Chatted for a bit & got a quick photo taken, sadly it was only on the iPhone so the quality isn't great.


----------

